

Apple releases iOS 7.0.6 and 6.1.6 to patch an SSL problem - FiloSottile
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/02/apple-releases-ios-7-0-6-and-6-1-6-to-patch-an-ssl-problem/

======
randomstring
[http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6147](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6147)

This sounds like a NSA backdoor to me.

